# Headstand and Giraffe



## genkideskan (Aug 9, 2007)

Here are two funny pics I found .
Fasten seatbelt and beware of the Giraffe


----------



## DOUGRD (Aug 9, 2007)

I guess my sense of humor has gone elsewhere because I fail to see the "funny" in either picture.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2007)

I have to agree. There is nothing funny about an aviation accident.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nut


----------



## evangilder (Aug 10, 2007)

I have removed those photos in light of too many recent crashes that have left the aviation community in shock. Please do not post any more images like these. They aren't funny and are in poor taste.


----------



## DOUGRD (Aug 10, 2007)

Bad timing for sure, and I felt sorry for the poor giraffe too.


----------

